# 6 Banded Knot



## DavidSpavin (Dec 23, 2008)

I have been experimenting with creating Celtic knots with more than 4 bands. The the results from my latest 'method' are shown below. 



Thanks for looking


----------



## mwildes (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome, David!  So give me some hints.  Most of the other knots that I have seen have had thick banding, to match the thickness of most tablesaw blades.  I don't know that I've seen a tablesaw blade with that thin a kerf.  I really like the visual appeal.

And the multiple knot is awesome!  My "main" job is in a laboratory, and the design resembles the orbit pattern of an atom.  Any clues on how you designed and cut it?  I'm very impressed and intrigued.  Way to go!


----------



## alphageek (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't tell you how he designed the multiple (which is really NICE btw).   I do the same kind of knots (only 4 sided) using a bandsaw and veneers.  Find a bandsaw blade that matches the veneer thickness.... Different effect than the tablesaw.

The mulitcolor one is VERY cool.. I'd recommend a 3rd distinct color, but very cool!


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree - that is VERY nice. Love the contrasting color bands.


----------



## desertyellow (Dec 23, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## hebertjo (Dec 23, 2008)

Marty - 

One way to do it is to use the ultra thin kerf blade from Forrest.

http://www.forrestsawbladesonline.c...I_Saw_Blade_Ultra_Thin_Kerf_for_Precisio.html


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice work David .


----------



## bitshird (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice work, great patterns,


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 24, 2008)

Very well done David!!


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice work, David.  I think the 6 ring knot looks a lot better than the typical 4 ring knot, especially when the rings are very thin.  
 
Far as I know the first person to do a 6 ring knot was Ron Sardo.....a member here who goes by Ron in Drums PA .  Ron posted a picture here of a 6 ring pen he did about 2 years ago and had his method published in the Fall 2007 issue of Woodturning Design Magazine.
 
This all leads into something very conveniently that I have done in the past to recycle magazines that some folks might not normally subscribe to.
 
I have the last four issues of Woodturning Design, including the one with the article by Ron Sardo that I will send to someone who is willing to make a $20 donation to IAP.  Four issues is a one year subscription that normally costs $19.97.  I'll also throw in a couple issues of other wood magazines I have as well and I will pay the postage.
 
First one to *"EMAIL"* me will get the deal.


----------



## akbar24601 (Dec 24, 2008)

Beautiful! That knot looks great! I can't wait to try one.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 24, 2008)

hebertjo said:


> Marty -
> 
> One way to do it is to use the ultra thin kerf blade from Forrest.
> 
> http://www.forrestsawbladesonline.c...I_Saw_Blade_Ultra_Thin_Kerf_for_Precisio.html




I use a 7-1/4" blade on my TS.  Get one with as many teeth as you can and no paint on the carbide teeth, and use a stiffener if your saw doesn't already have one.  You can extend the blade about 2" above the saw table.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 24, 2008)

David very nicely done. A tutorial on that knot would surely be appreciated. Can you give us some info???


----------



## DavidSpavin (Dec 24, 2008)

jttheclockman said:


> David very nicely done. A tutorial on that knot would surely be appreciated. Can you give us some info???


 
See this link

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=698


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 24, 2008)

Excellent David. Very informative. Gives me something else to shoot for. Boy this pen stuff is amazing.


----------



## AlexL (Dec 24, 2008)

Randy_ said:


> Very nice work, David. I think the 6 ring knot looks a lot better than the typical 4 ring knot, especially when the rings are very thin.
> 
> Far as I know the first person to do a 6 ring knot was Ron Sardo.....a member here who goes by Ron in Drums PA . Ron posted a picture here of a 6 ring pen he did about 2 years ago and had his method published in the Fall 2007 issue of Woodturning Design Magazine.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Randy, check your email  alex


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 24, 2008)

The magazine offer is closed.  A donation has been offered.


----------



## mwildes (Dec 25, 2008)

I found this tutorial pdf that appears to be an expansion of David's link.  After seeing David's beautiful pen, I just gotta try this!

content.penturners.org/articles/2008/6-strand-celtic-knot.pdf


----------



## SherryD (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice indeed, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 26, 2008)

Fantastic work David, I like the Euro best!


----------

